# Which diesel?



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

I am at the point of towing I really need to consider a 3/4 ton truck and despite the upcharge I 'spose the diesel route is the way to go. So is there any clear cut advantage to Duramax vs Powerstroke or? I hear some scuttle butt regarding nagging problems on the Duramax motors but otherwise I am pretty clueless. Buying a new truck that needs frequent or even occasional visits to the dealer would be a major downer for me.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I would be comfortable buying a Ford, GM or Dodge. IMO, there is no clear cut advantage to any manufacture. Go test drive the trucks you are considering. One may jump out and say 'buy me'. And I would add also IMO, if you need a 3/4 ton to tow, you need a diesel.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm currently in my 3rd diesel (all have Ben 1 tons) I tow quite a bit (tractors, hay, what have you), and I will likely have the bulk of the audience disagree with me but I think your money would be better spent on a gas. This is totally just an opinion and nothing else, but to me the benefits of owning a diesel just arnt there anymore. Gas is much cheaper, the emissions you were running away from on a gas engine are now 10x as bad on a diesel, to make a diesel flat out reliable you will spend a good chunk of money deleting everything that made it so expensive in the first place. A gas engine with a lower geared rear end a sensible driver will handle a load just fine. That being said you won't see the fuel economy of the diesel, but in most trucks to step up to a diesel your looking at about another 8k. you can buy a lot of gas with that. Again, just my opinion, I fully realize you were asking for thoughts on diesels, just wanted to add another view point.

p and k


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I sorta agree with P & K, but in my mind there is a great alternative. 

Get an '06 or '07 F-250/F-350 with a 6.0. Most have already been bulletproofed and the transmission is rock solid. Because of the reputation you can find these relatively cheap. Nice ones from $13k to $17K. I have an '04 Excursion and I spent $4000 in preventative fixes and couldn't be happier. I love diesel power, but I couldn't afford what they are selling today. I've put over 135,000 on mine myself and it has been trouble free.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If you go Ford, which I highly recommend. The 2015's have the 2nd Gen Scorpion motor. Its a beast.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I got the duramax and have been pleased with it so far. Im getting about 19 on the highway with it and could probably get more if my foot wasnt so heavy.
I get 12-13 hauling the boat. I got 7 in the gas truck. You may look at a 11 or 12 if you want to save money but, they can be tough to find if you want a specific color or luxury package on it.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

SeaY'all said:


> I got the duramax and have been pleased with it so far. Im getting about 19 on the highway with it and could probably get more if my foot wasnt so heavy.
> I get 12-13 hauling the boat. I got 7 in the gas truck. You may look at a 11 or 12 if you want to save money but, they can be tough to find if you want a specific color or luxury package on it.


How big of a boat are you towing? Weight/type?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> How big of a boat are you towing? Weight/type?


24 ft Shallow Sport Mod V. @ just a hair over 80 mph


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Totally Tuna said:


> I sorta agree with P & K, but in my mind there is a great alternative.
> 
> Get an '06 or '07 F-250/F-350 with a 6.0. Most have already been bulletproofed and the transmission is rock solid. Because of the reputation you can find these relatively cheap. Nice ones from $13k to $17K. I have an '04 Excursion and I spent $4000 in preventative fixes and couldn't be happier. I love diesel power, but I couldn't afford what they are selling today. I've put over 135,000 on mine myself and it has been trouble free.


I did that as well (except with a low mile 7.3 with a zf6 behind it) my problem with buying a bulletproofed 6L is that the chance of someone beating on it pretty hard goes up exponentially.....I think I'd rather buy one unmolested and do it myself. But even still not gonna get you that new truck feel...


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

HTJ said:


> I am at the point of towing I really need to consider a 3/4 ton truck and despite the upcharge I 'spose the diesel route is the way to go. So is there any clear cut advantage to Duramax vs Powerstroke or? I hear some scuttle butt regarding nagging problems on the Duramax motors but otherwise I am pretty clueless. *Buying a new truck that needs frequent or even occasional visits to the dealer would be a major downer for me.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Honestly the potential is there for any of the 3 to have issues offthe bat. Buddy of mine is a big time Cummins guy. Runs two of them and uses them for what they do and he wouldnt touch a Cummins with emissions junk. However, I deal with hot shots alot and talk to them about their trucks and what not, and the guys with newer Rams seem to like them. I have a 13' Duramax and love it. I have beat the chit out of it for the first 55K and have had zero issues with it. Time will tell if she will hold up, but it has been through its paces so far.
> 
> But like Pevo said a gas job will get the job done for what 99% of people need.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you just want a diesel then go sit in and see which one you like...no wrong choice...if you just want the diesel.

I tow my 20.5ft boat with a Mercury Mariner Hybrid. I get 35+mph normally and 25+ towing my boat. It weighs about 3500# boat motor and trailer. I tow over 200 miles one way about three times a month and everywhere in between.

Unless you tow every day or every other day or even three days a week....the math just doesnt make sense. Get a gasser. I used to drive over 100,000 miles a year towing 4 days a week with a diesel and have gone through many many of them. I dont miss it one bit. I still tow more than most......with my hybrid. I also tow utility trailers with a Polaris Ranger, Unloaded horse trailers etc.....with my hybrid. 

Unless you are towing a giant 10k# trailer several days a week then you cant make the math for that expensive rig work. I wont go back for a long time.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ford 6.7 is my choice. I work the heavy civil construction trade. Lots and lots of diesel trucks involved, get to see the good and bad of the all. Dodge 5.9 or ford 6.7 or 7.3 are the only newer ones worth having unless you like to tinker with your truck. If that is the case then the Ford 6.0 are cheap, easy to work on and performance addons are still legal and easy to find.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

A 3500lb trailer doesn't need a 400hp 750lb torque truck to tow it. That could easily be done with a half ton dodge with the 3.5 diesel having 450lbs of torque....save yourself a lot of cash on new...

.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Freightliner sport chassis with an allison 6 speed auto.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

goodwood said:


> Freightliner sport chassis with an allison 6 speed auto.


I'm planning to order one of these for towing my kayak trailer.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I'm planning to order one of these for towing my kayak trailer.


Make sure and get a kingpin and air brakes installed on your kayak trailer.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a (deleted) 6.7L Ram 3500 & love it. I have friends & coworkers with
GM & Fords. Love them too. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. As previously stated; $8K will buy a lot of fuel. But - you'll get a lot of that $8K back when you sell it. What you burn in fuel is gone forever. Check the price of used diesels vs gas trucks.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Needed or not, there is simply no equal to pulling whatever you have, be it a 12' trailer or a 36' center console with a diesel. My 08 Duramax was great, all my friends fords are nice and I am loving my new ram 2500. Hook on and go! Go drive them and see what suits you best.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Pivo and kolache said:


> I'm currently in my 3rd diesel (all have Ben 1 tons) I tow quite a bit (tractors, hay, what have you), and I will likely have the bulk of the audience disagree with me but I think your money would be better spent on a gas. This is totally just an opinion and nothing else, but to me the benefits of owning a diesel just arnt there anymore. Gas is much cheaper, the emissions you were running away from on a gas engine are now 10x as bad on a diesel, to make a diesel flat out reliable you will spend a good chunk of money deleting everything that made it so expensive in the first place. A gas engine with a lower geared rear end a sensible driver will handle a load just fine. That being said you won't see the fuel economy of the diesel, but in most trucks to step up to a diesel your looking at about another 8k. you can buy a lot of gas with that. Again, just my opinion, I fully realize you were asking for thoughts on diesels, just wanted to add another view point.
> 
> p and k


This right here is what I'm screaming. My little bro has a F250 with the new 6.2 gas and pulls his 32' stock trailer or 36' TT all day long. I have a "bulletproofed" 6.0 powerstroke and I wish I had bought a gasoline.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

sgrem said:


> If you just want a diesel then go sit in and see which one you like...no wrong choice...if you just want the diesel.
> 
> I tow my 20.5ft boat with a Mercury Mariner Hybrid. I get 35+mph normally and 25+ towing my boat. It weighs about 3500# boat motor and trailer. I tow over 200 miles one way about three times a month and everywhere in between.
> 
> ...


No I absolutely don't "just want one", far from it. I have a 25' CC with twins that work and weather permitting I drag to Venice twice per year and 5-6 times to Freeport/Aransas/Galveston. When it's just me and my son she rolls pretty well but with 4 adults and associated BS onboard for Venice it is for sure loaded.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I am a Service Director for a large consolidator of automobile dealerships. My company owns multiple dealerships a cross the country of all three brands ( Ford, GM, and Dodge ). I can give you inbiased statistical repair information so that you can make your own choice. I will not post my opinion on here. I have owned all 3 brands multiple times during my career. PM me for more data.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Pivo and kolache said:


> I'm currently in my 3rd diesel (all have Ben 1 tons) I tow quite a bit (tractors, hay, what have you), and I will likely have the bulk of the audience disagree with me but I think your money would be better spent on a gas. This is totally just an opinion and nothing else, but to me the benefits of owning a diesel just arnt there anymore. Gas is much cheaper, the emissions you were running away from on a gas engine are now 10x as bad on a diesel, to make a diesel flat out reliable you will spend a good chunk of money deleting everything that made it so expensive in the first place. A gas engine with a lower geared rear end a sensible driver will handle a load just fine. That being said you won't see the fuel economy of the diesel, but in most trucks to step up to a diesel your looking at about another 8k. you can buy a lot of gas with that. Again, just my opinion, I fully realize you were asking for thoughts on diesels, just wanted to add another view point.
> 
> p and k


Ditto to above advice..

I have owned Diesels since the late 80's, running hotshot pulling 40' G/N trailers. I loved my diesels but these new ones are not what the older ones were. For a maintenance free, stout f-250, I suggest the 6.2 gasser. I bought my gasser 3/4ton in late 2013 and have no complaints in 30k miles.I dont hotshot anymore, but I do pull 10-12k quite abit monthly with no issues. Heaviest load was 18k and I got 8 mpg on that @ 65. My buddy has a 13 f-350 with 6.7 and on average we are 1-2 mpg different empty/loaded.....do the math on that one.
We have 6.2's in our fleet of trucks at work approaching 250-300k miles without many issues. Not near as many issues as when we had the 6.0 & 6.4's.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

What problems with the D-Max? No such thing as a bullet proof 6.0


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Knotty Fly said:


> I am a Service Director for a large consolidator of automobile dealerships. My company owns multiple dealerships a cross the country of all three brands ( Ford, GM, and Dodge ). I can give you inbiased statistical repair information so that you can make your own choice. I will not post my opinion on here. I have owned all 3 brands multiple times during my career. PM me for more data.


Just post it here. No time for all that nonsense.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Diesel engines surrounded by expensive 50,000 mile parts....biggest marketing scam....


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a 2012 3500 ram 4x4 with a cummins and flat bed I use for work. Been great. Last fall got a 2014 ram 2500 4x4 for play and extra in case the other goes down. The 2500 has the 6.4 hemi. It a beast and has no prob. towing a 36' 5th wheel camper. May next work truck will be the hemi.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Just post it here. No time for all that nonsense.


I don't get it either. The guy asked for an opinion and he got a response detailing his experience with diesel trucks, but no opinion.


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

Knotty Fly said:


> I am a Service Director for a large consolidator of automobile dealerships. My company owns multiple dealerships a cross the country of all three brands ( Ford, GM, and Dodge ). I can give you inbiased statistical repair information so that you can make your own choice. I will not post my opinion on here. I have owned all 3 brands multiple times during my career. PM me for more data.


I think everyone would like to hear your opinion if you have time to post..


----------

